# Do People Ever Compliment your Damasko?



## PSo71

I've only owned 2 Damaskos (A DC67 chronograph and now a new DA47), but a Damasmo has been a part of my regular rotation for a while. I've received some compliments on some of my other watches, but nobody has ever really commented about my Damaskos. I feel they have such a utilitarian/minimalistic design language, that people don't really have anything to say about it. Honestly, that's what I love about these watches. They fly way under the radar, and I would say that most people have never seen one before and certainly have never heard of the brand. 

Have you guys ever had anyone show appreciation for your Damasko?


----------



## blinks112

The other day a friend complimented my DC56, saying he loved how clean and understated the dial was compared to most watches he sees. So it is a look that is very appreciated by a select type of person =)


----------



## PSo71

Haha. Maybe I need to make new friends. LOL. When I got my new DA47, I revealed it to my family, and the effect was somewhat akin to people being forced to watch grass grow. It could not have been more underwhelming.


----------



## jay_smith

It's true, it's not a watch that gets much attention. Only from other watch nerds - if you know, you know.


----------



## Ken123

Once someone saw my DA36 black and asked if it was an IWC. Not sure if that's a compliment, though.


----------



## GrouchoM

No. Do I care? No. I buy my watches to please myself, not others. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

Once or twice with my DC56. I was very offended. How dare they notice my Damasko.


----------



## ichdien

I own two German watches (ALS, Muhle Glashutte) but not a Damasko, so I can't comment on your experience or expectations. Then again, I favor watches that don't draw attention and can think of only 3 occasions when anyone said anything to me about what was on my wrist. Once when a friend complimented me on a dark blue alligator watch band, but not the watch itself. Once when a colleague at work simply said "Nice watch." And once when an AD for a different brand I was looking at tried to butter me up by saying told me she loved the Breguet-style numerals on the watch I happened to be wearing.


----------



## PSo71

I'm so happy that Damasko exists. They're not out to sell as many watches as possible. They don't care about making watches that other people recognize, but rather, they make watches that collectors can appreciate and admire. Now I just need to add to the collection (Damasko DS30, DC56, DC82,???).


----------



## Nokie

Yup. My co workers always seem to notice when I wear mine and always have nice things to say about it.
Prior photo-


----------



## JuNi

No compliments because my Damaskos DS30 isn’t flashy and eye-catching, but I’m sure that in some lengthy meetings some seatmates value the very good legibility and took notice of the watch per se.


----------



## Nidan

Only one person has noticed my DS30 in the year and a half that I've been wearing it daily. I'm fine with that--I notice it and it still pleases me as much as it did the first time I put it on.


----------



## Rolexplorer

No one has noticed my watches in over thirty years, except for once.
About two years back, I had stepped into the dimly lit elevator at the hospital and a Maintenance worker asked why my watch was glowing.
(Sky-Dweller, and I had just come in from the brutal Arizona summer sun.)
Turns out he was a watch enthusiast of sorts and told me about his fathers old curved Hamilton from the 40's, if I remember.
We had a nice short little talk about watches after we exited at the same floor.
He said he'd think about geting that old watch serviced. It still ran, but he didn't use it.
I haven't seen him since, though.


----------



## sky4

I've had a few. The photographer at my brother's wedding was wearing a seamaster and was like "hey is that a damasko!" and we chatted for a minute and tried on each other's watches. 

one of the production kids at work was like "whoa awesome watch" that dude weirdly loved my style. I dress like a job foreman. i dunno. I had to kinda let him down easy on the price... 

otherwise it pretty much flies under the radar, which in my eyes is a feature.


----------



## JuNi

sky4 said:


> otherwise it pretty much flies under the radar, which in my eyes is a feature.


Yes - see it as a feature and appreciate it too.


----------



## Gatto

I did receive a compliment once from an acquaintance who I didn’t know was a WIS.

I was definitely caught off guard but in a good way. He was wearing a Panerai so I realized pretty quickly I was in good company.

I too enjoy and prefer the ‘under the radar’ aspect of Damasko watches for a host of reasons.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog

Compliments?
Pffft, maybe if I grabbed the person by the back of the neck and in my best Jerky Boys voice said “hey sizzle chest, you like Damaskos? Then get a load a dis lume jerky!”








otherwise no


----------



## φευ

My sister (she is an architect, for whatever this is worth)


----------



## PSo71

You know you have a watch addiction/problem when you’re excited today about the next watch in the rotation for tomorrow (DA47). The first step is realizing you have a problem…


----------



## GrouchoM

PSo71 said:


> You know you have a watch addiction/problem when you’re excited today about the next watch in the rotation for tomorrow (DA47). The first step is realizing you have a problem…


If you own the DA47, there's no problem. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Palettj

I was wearing my DC66, some one asked if my watch had a crystal because the dial was so clear. Not sure if that was a complement?


----------



## Doctrinaire

GrouchoM said:


> If you own the DA47, there's no problem.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Lol key word is "if you own it", I'm patiently waiting for the re-release to re-acquire a DA47. Will probably end up at 1 year after mine was "stolen" for lack of better words. Great watch for sure, highly legible, anti-magnetic, fantastic bezel action, and drilled lugs is a nice little feature.


----------



## mediasapiens

No, never.
WTF is damasko?


----------



## Doctrinaire

mediasapiens said:


> No, never.
> WTF is damasko?


"This isn't the Damasko you are looking for"


----------



## PSo71

Doctrinaire said:


> Lol key word is "if you own it", I'm patiently waiting for the re-release to re-acquire a DA47. Will probably end up at 1 year after mine was "stolen" for lack of better words. Great watch for sure, highly legible, anti-magnetic, fantastic bezel action, and drilled lugs is a nice little feature.


Did your wife, girlfriend or family member acquire/steal your DA47? Did someone grab it while you were at the gym? Whatever happened, it sounds pretty tragic, and I’m sorry that happened to you. Watch theft should be punishable by death…


----------



## Matt2006

I had a co-worker tell me that my DSub1 was badass and asked what it was. I told him _"just some German watch"_ because I didn't want him looking up the price and realizing I was wearing a $1k+ watch.


----------



## Skeptical

I have owned something like 300 different watches over the years. I can recall exactly 3 times they were noticed:

1) "That's a nice watch. Is it a Tag?" (It was an Orient Mako)
2) "That's a nice color." (Squale 1521 Blue Ray)
3) "That's a big watch." (Garmin Fenix 5)

Nothing for Damasko, Sinn, Omega, or anything else. Not even my "Sunrise Purple" G-Shock Rangeman.


----------



## Alex SBD

Just my daughter. She’s 3


----------



## Doctrinaire

PSo71 said:


> Did your wife, girlfriend or family member acquire/steal your DA47? Did someone grab it while you were at the gym? Whatever happened, it sounds pretty tragic, and I’m sorry that happened to you. Watch theft should be punishable by death…


None of that, which would be easier to track down. Feel free to scan the first page of the "stolen forum" for a more lengthy back story, last I checked its near the bottom of the first page. Long story short, lost or otherwise stolen in transit when I sent it in for warranty work. 

(Culprit I suspect is a certain UPS Store that was not diligent in checking who signed for my package and gave it to someone falsely claiming to be someone from the AD I purchased it from. Again as i suspect from the information i was able to gather from USPS and the AD. UPS store never replied to my "lost package inquiry". That UPS store is lucky I don't live in the New York area or i'd come find their a**)

Ah well an excuse to get the new revision DA4x to experience the new A26 movement i suppose


----------



## longtimelurker

mediasapiens said:


> No, never.
> WTF is damasko?


Go away, no one likes you.


----------



## Snyde

Only my Tag’s get compliments. Never Rolex, GS, or Tudor.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PSo71

Doctrinaire said:


> None of that, which would be easier to track down. Feel free to scan the first page of the "stolen forum" for a more lengthy back story, last I checked its near the bottom of the first page. Long story short, lost or otherwise stolen in transit when I sent it in for warranty work.
> 
> (Culprit I suspect is a certain UPS Store that was not diligent in checking who signed for my package and gave it to someone falsely claiming to be someone from the AD I purchased it from. Again as i suspect from the information i was able to gather from USPS and the AD. UPS store never replied to my "lost package inquiry". That UPS store is lucky I don't live in the New York area or i'd come find their a**)
> 
> Ah well an excuse to get the new revision DA4x to experience the new A26 movement i suppose


Ugh. So sorry man. Hopefully kharma is real and whoever is wearing your DA47 will get what's coming to him/her. You'd think the UPS store would have video footage, but I suppose it's also possible someone who works at the store made off with the watch.


----------



## ramstein92

I have had people compliment my total outfit, of which the watch was a part.


----------



## Doctrinaire

PSo71 said:


> Ugh. So sorry man. Hopefully kharma is real and whoever is wearing your DA47 will get what's coming to him/her. You'd think the UPS store would have video footage, but I suppose it's also possible someone who works at the store made off with the watch.


I fear I shall never know what ultimately happened. Perhaps one day it'll reappear


----------



## Lumefreak

I get compliments on my DA47 likely because of the white dial contrast with the black hands. It is a pretty unique look


----------



## PennyTheDog

My two closest coworkers both separately happened to comment on liking my DS30, and I don’t think either one had ever noticed a watch of mine before.


----------



## Cahanc

PSo71, what strap is that? Nice!


----------



## Sugman

Once or twice. The stark white hands against the black dial jump out.


----------



## Cahanc

PennyTheDog said:


> My two closest coworkers both separately happened to comment on liking my DS30, and I don’t think either one had ever noticed a watch of mine before.
> View attachment 16424619


What strap is this? Nice!


----------



## PennyTheDog

Thanks, I like that strap too. I don’t know who made it unfortunately; I got it on eBay. It just said it was “bridle leather,” and it was about $20.


Cahanc said:


> What strap is this? Nice!


----------



## bdev

No compliments but when I showed my DA42 to my cousin, he thought it didn't have a crystal. The AR coating is that good.


----------



## STK1200S

I'm a auto mechanic currently working for a private collection. Im simultaneously restoring several cars so i have frequent meetings eith the owner. He hasn't wore a watch in years but decided to purchase 2 SS Subs for both his graduating sons. Wearing / owning a watch wasn't even on his radar. While in the Rolex boutique the salesman talked him into dropping an additional 140K or so on a platinum Daytona with a turquoise dial. He likes it because it looks pretty & wears it similar to a bracelet than a watch because he has to strain to tell the time on it. 
Uses his phone to tell the time as normal & hasn't even bothered to reset the time after not wearing it for a day or so 6 months ago. 

When he saw my DA46 he asked about it. He loves the legibility. The fact that he could stand in front of me & instantly tell the time upside down front 3 feet away


----------



## GrouchoM

STK1200S said:


> I'm a auto mechanic currently working for a private collection. Im simultaneously restoring several cars so i have frequent meetings eith the owner. He hasn't wore a watch in years but decided to purchase 2 SS Subs for both his graduating sons. Wearing / owning a watch wasn't even on his radar. While in the Rolex boutique the salesman talked him into dropping an additional 140K or so on a platinum Daytona with a turquoise dial. He likes it because it looks pretty & wears it similar to a bracelet than a watch because he has to strain to tell the time on it.
> Uses his phone to tell the time as normal & hasn't even bothered to reset the time after not wearing it for a day or so 6 months ago.
> 
> When he saw my DA46 he asked about it. He loves the legibility. The fact that he could stand in front of me & instantly tell the time upside down front 3 feet away
> View attachment 16553506


Did you offer to trade? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## aaamax

STK1200S said:


> I'm a auto mechanic currently working for a private collection. Im simultaneously restoring several cars so i have frequent meetings eith the owner. He hasn't wore a watch in years but decided to purchase 2 SS Subs for both his graduating sons. Wearing / owning a watch wasn't even on his radar. While in the Rolex boutique the salesman talked him into dropping an additional 140K or so on a platinum Daytona with a turquoise dial. He likes it because it looks pretty & wears it similar to a bracelet than a watch because he has to strain to tell the time on it.
> Uses his phone to tell the time as normal & hasn't even bothered to reset the time after not wearing it for a day or so 6 months ago.
> 
> When he saw my DA46 he asked about it. He loves the legibility. The fact that he could stand in front of me & instantly tell the time upside down front 3 feet away
> View attachment 16553506


Fun story, thanks for sharing. 

That's a hoot. Dropping 140k and not into watches nor setting the time. 

I can relate to the legibility aspect. As you get older, some watches just don't cut it anymore. Sword hands and stark contrast like Damasko is a win.


----------



## oldfatherthames

While my old Sub get's spontaneuos compliments mostly from women ("beautiful watch"), I got quite some great reactions from men on my DC56 and it was always when I wore it with it's bracelet.

Most of those are watchenthusiasts themselves. One is a befriended customer and neighbor who mostly wear his Nautilus and he quite marvelled when I handed him the DC56 and mentioned that due to his thin wrist he unfortunately couldn't wear such a piece, but found it looked perfect on me and suited my type.
Another is also a befriended customer, who mainly wore a Sinn Pilot 356 for some years and an SKX when surfing, added a Pelagos later and now got a vintage Speedmaster,
There were others asking me about the DC56, the last one I remember was a doctor when I went to an emergency room and when I undressed he said "You are wearing a nice watch! What is it?" Turned out he's wearing a Sinn 556 when not at work.

I think the overall package is very appealing: The classic chrono design combined with a serious, slightly massive shape in a medium sized 40 mm case, the all totally 'one' with the integrated bracelet and I must say the ice-hardened steel is so obviously something else and not the run-of-the-mill sandblasted or titanium look. All folks loved the finish.
I mean it's totally non-dressy, non-blingy muted elegance is special and that's why these people reacted so curious and positive. Damasko needs more 'ambassadors', none of them knew the brand.


----------



## Rolexplorer

I have had my western belt complimented on twice.
Once by a nurse and later on by a doctor.
No watches though.


----------



## PSo71

oldfatherthames said:


> While my old Sub get's spontaneuos compliments mostly from women ("beautiful watch"), I got quite some great reactions from men on my DC56 and it was always when I wore it with it's bracelet.
> 
> Most of those are watchenthusiasts themselves. One is a befriended customer and neighbor who mostly wear his Nautilus and he quite marvelled when I handed him the DC56 and mentioned that due to his thin wrist he unfortunately couldn't wear such a piece, but found it looked perfect on me and suited my type.
> Another is also a befriended customer, who mainly wore a Sinn Pilot 356 for some years and an SKX when surfing, added a Pelagos later and now got a vintage Speedmaster,
> There were others asking me about the DC56, the last one I remember was a doctor when I went to an emergency room and when I undressed he said "You are wearing a nice watch! What is it?" Turned out he's wearing a Sinn 556 when not at work.
> 
> I think the overall package is very appealing: The classic chrono design combined with a serious, slightly massive shape in a medium sized 40 mm case, the all totally 'one' with the integrated bracelet and I must say the ice-hardened steel is so obviously something else and not the run-of-the-mill sandblasted or titanium look. All folks loved the finish.
> I mean it's totally non-dressy, non-blingy muted elegance is special and that's why these people reacted so curious and positive. Damasko needs more 'ambassadors', none of them knew the brand.


I just returned from a 9 day trip to Switzerland and Italy with my family. Brought my Sinn EZM3 and my DA47. The Sinn was virtually invisible to others around me, which I actually appreciated and expected. The DA47 on the other hand was getting a surprising amount of glances. Possibly just due to the white dial and the green seconds hand, but it was fun regardless, especially considering I was in the land of Omega/Rolex/IWC/Tissot/Hamilton etc.


----------



## aaamax

oldfatherthames said:


> ...and I must say the ice-hardened steel is so obviously something else and not the run-of-the-mill sandblasted or titanium look



Good point because it really does have a different sheen to most watches.

Hard to believe that Damasko will truly scales down its ice-hardened cases. (I think I have that info right)


----------



## oldfatherthames

aaamax said:


> Good point because it really does have a different sheen to most watches.


Yeah! And it's pretty unique.
This morning I visited my jeweler and though we didn't mention my DC56, I caught him peering at it, when it was laying on the table.



aaamax said:


> Hard to believe that Damasko will truly scales down its ice-hardened cases. (I think I have that info right)


I hope so as for me they got the dimensions on the previous range perfectly right. And I also hope they will bring those classics they mentioned back as they were - including ice-hardened.


----------



## slyc7724

I sometimes give watches away that I pick up to restore if it reminds me of the person I give it too. I tell them it's not worth anything, so don't feel the need to wear it, protect it or keep it any longer than a day. It allows me to talk about my hobby/addiction for a moment. Like buying a drink for someone at the bar. Ok I'm an addict.

Once I gave a fashion brand quartz to a friend and told him he should give it too his middle school age kid. He loved it, cause his son saw it and started to drool (it was red and black with carbon fiber and had the prancing horse). His son agreed to cut the lawn that summer for it. 

It's a five acre lawn. 

Am I a bad person


----------



## MrDagon007

My da373 on bracelet is very occasionally noticed as it is so crisp and stark









However I do get compliments occasionally on my Nomos and my rather bling bling Rado chrono, mainly from women.




















And was surprised to once hear from a stranger in a shop, “wow a 1960s Zenith Defy, cool!”









That’s it, no other watch was ever “noticed”.


----------



## JBoone

I was at a sporting clays charity event about 6 years ago and was wearing my, at the time (now my daughters) DA36. Was in a group with someone who, unbeknownst to me, was obviously a watch geek. Literally said “Is that a Damasko?” I said yes. He said Da36?”. I laughed and handed it to him. He said he had never seen a Damasko but he obviously knew what it was. I suppose that was the best known model back then but I was caught off guard.

Litearally the only person to ever know the specific watch and comment. Don't remember anyone else commenting on any watch that I have worn from the 6 or so I have.

I see the occasional Sub and a spattering of other decent watches on client's wrists from time to time, but by and large, most people wear smart watches these days.


----------



## nepatriot

Most noticed and commented upon watch I have ever owned was a DA47 ... #2 was probably a DA46. 

To put in perspective, maybe 4 or 5 on the 47, and a just a few on the 46. Not sure of that's average, a lot, or I'm just not all that noteworthy . 

As far as I recall, all except one of these were from people involved in aviation; maybe a few knew of Damasko, while the rest did not. The compliment from outside aviation was "nice timex"; thought it was an Indaglo. I thanked him, because this may have actually been the best compliment of all: I like a watch that does not attract attention, has a unique story, and is uncommon.


----------



## PSo71

nepatriot said:


> Most noticed and commented upon watch I have ever owned was a DA47 ... #2 was probably a DA46.
> 
> To put in perspective, maybe 4 or 5 on the 47, and a just a few on the 46. Not sure of that's average, a lot, or I'm just not all that noteworthy .
> 
> As far as I recall, all except one of these were from people involved in aviation; maybe a few knew of Damasko, while the rest did not. The compliment from outside aviation was "nice timex"; thought it was an Indaglo. I thanked him, because this may have actually been the best compliment of all: I like a watch that does not attract attention, has a unique story, and is uncommon.


My experience as well with my DA47. I thought it would be an "under the radar" watch, but something about the white dial, the muted steel color of the case/bracelet, and the stark visibility of the black on white dial... It just gets more attention than my other watches.


----------



## STK1200S

aaamax said:


> Fun story, thanks for sharing.
> 
> That's a hoot. Dropping 140k and not into watches nor setting the time.


That's the tip of the iceberg! Some of the things I've witnessed in the past few years are otherworldly. Even fiction writers to date havn't come up with anything close. With or without the Damasko OEM steel bracelet the Damasko feels considerably more substantial than the platinum Daytona. I'm older, my eyes are tired & so use to the Damasko & my other watches that i also found it difficult to tell the time on the Rolex & it's suppose to be a tool watch.


----------



## GrouchoM

STK1200S said:


> That's the tip of the iceberg! Some of the things I've witnessed in the past few years are otherworldly. Even fiction writers to date havn't come up with anything close. With or without the Damasko OEM steel bracelet the Damasko feels considerably more substantial than the platinum Daytona. I'm older, my eyes are tired & so use to the Damasko & my other watches that i also found it difficult to tell the time on the Rolex & it's suppose to be a tool watch.


Many, myself included, ruled out the Daytona solely due to it being illegible. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacfan

My Wife does when I prompt her.....


----------



## watchclocker

That looks stunning! The dial looks navy which I really like, really wish Damasko would do a navy dial for the DA36





oldfatherthames said:


> While my old Sub get's spontaneuos compliments mostly from women ("beautiful watch"), I got quite some great reactions from men on my DC56 and it was always when I wore it with it's bracelet.
> 
> Most of those are watchenthusiasts themselves. One is a befriended customer and neighbor who mostly wear his Nautilus and he quite marvelled when I handed him the DC56 and mentioned that due to his thin wrist he unfortunately couldn't wear such a piece, but found it looked perfect on me and suited my type.
> Another is also a befriended customer, who mainly wore a Sinn Pilot 356 for some years and an SKX when surfing, added a Pelagos later and now got a vintage Speedmaster,
> There were others asking me about the DC56, the last one I remember was a doctor when I went to an emergency room and when I undressed he said "You are wearing a nice watch! What is it?" Turned out he's wearing a Sinn 556 when not at work.
> 
> I think the overall package is very appealing: The classic chrono design combined with a serious, slightly massive shape in a medium sized 40 mm case, the all totally 'one' with the integrated bracelet and I must say the ice-hardened steel is so obviously something else and not the run-of-the-mill sandblasted or titanium look. All folks loved the finish.
> I mean it's totally non-dressy, non-blingy muted elegance is special and that's why these people reacted so curious and positive. Damasko needs more 'ambassadors', none of them knew the brand.
> 
> View attachment 16559160


----------



## oldfatherthames

watchclocker said:


> That looks stunning! The dial looks navy which I really like, really wish Damasko would do a navy dial for the DA36


Thank you! But I beg your pardon: You are not the first to mention the blue dial and in retrospect I should have edited the dial. The blue is due to a reflection from a grey-white wall in my garden nearby in that scene. The dial is as pictured on Damasko's website essentially black, you could also describe it as a very dark anthracite, but you probably knew this anyway.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## watchoveryouhq

jay_smith said:


> It's true, it's not a watch that gets much attention. Only from other watch nerds - if you know, you know.


A couple of years ago, I was wearing my DA36 on a black Marathon rubber strap (about as low on the radar as one can get, horologically speaking), and I went to a real estate open house by myself. As I was leaving, a couple on the street was walking into the house, and the husband said, "Ooh, I love your Damasko!" I was in shock that someone would recognize it from a distance of about 10 feet. I said, "Thanks. Does your wife know about your watch addiction?" He laughed and we gave each other knowing nods.


----------



## debussychopin

Never. 

Maybe I should get a damasko first.


----------



## Cahanc

debussychopin said:


> Never.
> 
> Maybe I should get a damasko first.


It helps.


----------



## earlofsodbury

I own in excess of 20 watches - albeit none more valuable than the Damaskos - and have never had anyone notice any of them, ever!

I don't think wristwatches are on many people's radar nowadays. Those who _are_ wearing one are usually sporting a smartwatch, and _those_ have rapidly become the most dreary and mundane of utilitarian devices, of no interest to anyone.

Britain is also a bit backwards in appreciating good craftsmanship compared with Germany and the US for example; outside WIS circles no-one cares about or understands mechanical watches.


----------



## Cahanc

I literally had a conversation today about this very topic with a guy I work with. He is in his 50’s and does not wear a watch at all “I just look at my phone if I need the time”. He said he was surprised that companies still made mechanical watches these days as most everyone wears a smart watch if they wear anything at all. I proudly showed him my DSub2 and he said “well I guess if it’s like, a hobby for you”. I don’t care though, man I love this watch.


----------



## aaamax

earlofsodbury said:


> I own in excess of 20 watches - albeit none more valuable than the Damaskos - and have never had anyone notice any of them, ever!
> 
> I don't think wristwatches are on many people's radar nowadays. Those who _are_ wearing one are usually sporting a smartwatch, and _those_ have rapidly become the most dreary and mundane of utilitarian devices, of no interest to anyone.
> 
> Britain is also a bit backwards in appreciating good craftsmanship compared with Germany and the US for example; outside WIS circles no-one cares about or understands mechanical watches.


That's pretty funny actually. How quickly things change. We're old... LOL

The watch was such the iconic man's (hate to call it this, but such it is) jewelry. What has taken its place? 

Not that long ago, a man's timepiece spoke volumes about whom he was. May sound a bit shallow, but it was true.


----------



## earlofsodbury

You're absolutely right in what you say, and so far as I'm concerned most of it still holds true - there is something simply very pleasing about the miniaturised engineering complexity of a good wristwatch, it has a longevity to it, history as well - and in terms of consumables is _way_ 'greener' than alternative portable timepieces.

For me, it sets a man aside a little if he chooses to wear a mechanical timepiece - a little more thoughtfulness, a little more style and taste, and doubly so if he's wearing a Damasko!


----------



## PSo71

Cahanc said:


> I literally had a conversation today about this very topic with a guy I work with. He is in his 50’s and does not wear a watch at all “I just look at my phone if I need the time”. He said he was surprised that companies still made mechanical watches these days as most everyone wears a smart watch if they wear anything at all. I proudly showed him my DSub2 and he said “well I guess if it’s like, a hobby for you”. I don’t care though, man I love this watch.


I was doing some volunteer work this last weekend at an animal shelter and a lady asked is it 11:00 yet? Half the people there were lost, mindlessly scrolling on their phones as if in a trance. A few others were fumbling for their phones in their pockets. I quickly told her the time, and she was shocked to find that I was wearing a "regular" watch. LOL. All the other people around me quickly carried on with their day while I admired my watch (Sinn EZM 13.1) for a few seconds with a smile on my face... 😉


----------



## PSo71

earlofsodbury said:


> You're absolutely right in what you say, and so far as I'm concerned most of it still holds true - there is something simply very pleasing about the miniaturised engineering complexity of a good wristwatch, it has a longevity to it, history as well - and in terms of consumables is _way_ 'greener' than alternative portable timepieces.
> 
> For me, it sets a man aside a little if he chooses to wear a mechanical timepiece - a little more thoughtfulness, a little more style and taste, and doubly so if he's wearing a Damasko!


Looks like we are superior after all- Just Because: Study Shows That Yes, People Who Wear Watches Really Are Superior Humans


----------



## aaamax

PSo71 said:


> I was doing some volunteer work this last weekend at an animal shelter and a lady asked is it 11:00 yet? Half the people there were lost, mindlessly scrolling on their phones as if in a trance. A few others were fumbling for their phones in their pockets. I quickly told her the time, and she was shocked to find that I was wearing a "regular" watch. LOL. All the other people around me quickly carried on with their day while I admired my watch (Sinn EZM 13.1) for a few seconds with a smile on my face... 😉


I have had this exact situation as well. These people say how easy and convenient it is to use the phone as a time piece, but that's BS.


----------



## aaamax

Anyone heard this one before.
A friend asked if my DC was titanium. Never thought of it before, but it sort of does.


----------



## Commisar

Rolexplorer said:


> I have had my western belt complimented on twice.
> Once by a nurse and later on by a doctor.
> No watches though.


The Honda service manager liked my Omega Seamaster Pro 300, a few people have complimented my Allen Edmonds and vintage Florsheim shoes and cowboy boots and ... That's about it.


----------



## aaamax

Commisar said:


> The Honda service manager liked my Omega Seamaster Pro 300, a few people have complimented my Allen Edmonds and vintage Florsheim shoes and cowboy boots and ... That's about it.


in truth, that is actually quite the eye catcher, the Seamaster Pro 300.


----------

